# BCS



## osprey2 (Mar 16, 2014)

Done some ribs in the countertop yesterday. They were great, not perfect, but great


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello.  Sounds good.  Hang in there and keep plugging away.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey Osprey2 - You forgot to post some photos


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello.  Well I wasn't gonna mention but I gotta agree with Wade here.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   !   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## markuk (Mar 20, 2014)

.... indeed.....


----------

